# Vents open or closed?



## gjfrenchie1

Frenchie.gif



__ gjfrenchie1
__ Oct 22, 2016






Hey All!

I just got a MasterBuilt Electric smoker and I'm excited to start SMOKING! I'm a retired police officer. I live just north of Cincinnati, Ohio. 

My question: When smoking meats is it best to have the vents closed down with little air flow or opened all the way?


----------



## SmokinAl

Welcome to the forum!

Glad to have you with us!

Keep the top vent open all the way, you want to keep the smoke moving thru the smoker.

Al


----------



## mike5051

Welcome to the forum!  Like Al said, keep the upper vent open.  Happy smoking!

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver

gjfrenchie1 said:


> Frenchie.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ gjfrenchie1
> __ Oct 22, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All!
> 
> I just got a MasterBuilt Electric smoker and I'm excited to start SMOKING! I'm a retired police officer. I live just north of Cincinnati, Ohio.
> 
> My question: When smoking meats is it best to have the vents closed down with little air flow or opened all the way?


Like already noted above, I keep my MES (Masterbuilt) top vent wide open all the time, except when preheating, done smoking, or storing.

It also sometimes helps when windy to close the top vent about halfway.

Welcome to SMF.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And here's a bunch of "How-To" Step by Steps, all done in MES Units:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## chad miller

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Glad to have you with us!
> 
> Keep the top vent open all the way, you want to keep the smoke moving thru the smoker.
> 
> Al


Stupid question, do you leave the bottom vents open as well?


----------



## SmokinLogs

Welcome to SMF from Indiana!


----------



## Bearcarver

chad miller said:


> Stupid question, do you leave the bottom vents open as well?




There is no Bottom vents in an MES, except for the Chip Dumper which can be pulled out 2" or 3" & rotated to get more air flow to the AMNPS Smoke Generator.

Bear


----------

